# WTS (2) SABS 35-405G



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

2 lightly used Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic 35-405g rods. Maroon "Hatteras Special" versions. $275 each or both for $500 + shipping. PayPal only.


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

AIGUY said:


> 2 lightly used Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic 35-405g rods. Maroon "Hatteras Special" versions. $275 each or both for $500 + shipping. PayPal only.
> View attachment 68559


I’ll take it


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

One or both?


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

AIGUY said:


> One or both?


I’ll take both


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

Sounds good. Sold. Pm for payment and shipping details.


----------

